# Hey guys, can you help me out?



## tom750 (Mar 6, 2007)

Hey New here and need some help, 

well the other day i got out my 10 year old slot car sets because now i have the room to use them. I went to the shops to get some more track and they have different connectors to the one's i have, mine are like to L's which click together and the shop ones I had never seen before. Will they both click together or am i going to have to get some adapters? if so were can i get them.

Thanks for all your help

Tom


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

Tom, do you know what kind of track you have now? That's the first step. The second, once you have that figured out is to check out:

www.hoslotcarracing.com

He has the following types of adapter tracks, you should be covered in there somewhere.

Tomy AFX 3" Aurora Adaptor Pair $5.15 
Tomy AFX 3" Life-Like Adaptor Pair $9.75 
Tomy AFX 6" Tyco/Mattel Adaptor Pr. $10.75 
Tyco/Mattel - Life-Like Adaptor Pr. $9.75 

Marty


----------



## tom750 (Mar 6, 2007)

*Yep Life-like*

My Old ones are life like and the track I want to get is AFX, are tomy and AFX the same thing?, so if I get the adapters it will work for sure?

Tom


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

You'll notice up above, the track is called out as Tomy AFX, so yes.


----------



## mking (Apr 25, 2000)

*hey tom*

you might want to consider sticking to one type of track or the other. you can usually pick up lifelike track cheap on ebay. i have a ton of it i don’t use, how much did u want/need?



as i recall, the rail height for Tomy and lifelike track are pretty different. that means the optimal tire height/pickup shoe set up for the Tomy part of the track will be different than the optimal tire height/pickup shoe set up for the lifelike track. 



mike


----------



## tom750 (Mar 6, 2007)

lol I want as much track as you can give me, I race AFX cars on Lifelike track, is this a problem? and I would prefer to change to fully AFX because i dont like the connecting system with Lifelike the thing on the end of the track keep breaking off so I am going to gradually change over which is why i need adapters now.

thanks 

Tom


----------

